# October 2019 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Nov 13, 2019)

A big congratulations to @DanOstergren for Andy Dexterity 2.   Well deserved.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 13, 2019)

Well done.......


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 13, 2019)

Congrats! That was a well deserved win among some very nice competition.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 13, 2019)

Wow, thank you so much!


----------



## otherprof (Nov 13, 2019)

snowbear said:


> A big congratulations to @DanOstergren for Andy Dexterity 2.   Well deserved.


Congratulations! Well done!


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 14, 2019)

otherprof said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > A big congratulations to @DanOstergren for Andy Dexterity 2.   Well deserved.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## CherylL (Nov 14, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Tony744 (Nov 15, 2019)

Congrats Dan!


----------



## stapo49 (Nov 15, 2019)

Good work! Well done.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 15, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 15, 2019)

beautiful!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 15, 2019)

Congrats man !


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 18, 2019)

Congrats on a nice picture!


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 18, 2019)

Another amazing image from you, Dan! Well captured, and well deserved!


----------



## Etoimos (Dec 21, 2019)

Congrats on the win and on the really nice image that you created.


----------

